

Can a smartphone save your life? - deathfrag
http://www.tonmoygoswami.com/2013/09/can-smartphone-save-your-life.html

======
ernesth
Can a watch save your life? Breitling's answer is
[http://www.breitling.com/en/emergency/](http://www.breitling.com/en/emergency/)

For a different need, your idea is great. GPS + camera for informing on the
location and case, hence deciding what kind of emergency it is. Also,
preserving battery should take place to have multiple updates.

------
deathfrag
Suggestions are welcome.

